
Imperial College pandemic code: “ thousands of lines of undocumented C” - somerandomness
https://twitter.com/neil_ferguson/status/1241835454707699713
======
jjgreen
The usual estimate is 15 defects per thousand lines of code. I really hope
that we've not destroyed the economy on a operator precedence error ...

~~~
chewz
Won't be first time that happen.

Rogoff's Excel error destroyed entire Greek economy however IMF appologized
latter.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-04-18/faq-
reinh...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-04-18/faq-reinhart-
rogoff-and-the-excel-error-that-changed-history)

[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/jun/05/imf-
admit-m...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/jun/05/imf-admit-
mistakes-greek-crisis-austerity)

